# Yosh



## Quiggz (Jan 9, 2008)

Greetings one and all, ambitious student Quiggz here.  I'm from the Buffalo NY area, but I'm going to school in Philadelphia PA.  And I am really starting to get into more martial arts.  Previously I have been a student of Karate up to green belt (But this was many years ago, so it doesn't really count...), and much more recently a student of Kendo.  I am now starting Aikido, and am looking into either Kung Fu or Muay Thai.

In any event, I look forward to discussing things with you all, and I hope that in return I can be of some benefit to you.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Jan 9, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Laurentkd (Jan 9, 2008)

Good to have you! Happy Posting!!


----------



## Quiggz (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## morph4me (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 9, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello Quiggz and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 10, 2008)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## Live True (Jan 10, 2008)

Greetings and salutations Quiggz!  I wish you luck in finding a good school in PA


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

